# πιτσουλες



## Aelialicinia

It seems that most people associate this word- 
πιτσουλες - with the Pizza.


I am looking for another meaning as here:

"His face was full of πιτσουλες so many that they had no place to go"
 
I am thinking wrinkles, skin, something like that...can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## anthodocheio

But, in any case, where could they possibly go? Do you have the whole sentence in Greek?


----------



## Tetina

My turn to say hello!

I've never heard this expression before. Πιτσούλα indeed we call the small size pizza.

Maybe you mean "πιτσιλιά" or "πιτσίλα" which would make more sense. In this case means that he has many spots on his face.

As Antod. says the whole sentence is a little bit off.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Thanks to you both. 

It is from Venezis NOUMERO 31328

"Το αδυνατο μουτρο ηταν γεματο απο σιχαμερα κανελια σημαδια, κατι μικρα σπυρια, πιτσουλες τοσο μπολικες σαν να μην ειχαν που να παν αλλου."  

I have translated it thusly so far:

The emaciated mug was full of ghastly cinnamon brown marks, some tiny pimples, layers of skin - so many flakes???? like they had no where else to go.


----------



## anthodocheio

Maybe/ Propably he meant to say "πιτσίλες". 
If I get the meaning correctly he says his face had those cinnamon brown marks AND those tiny pimples => So many spots that where covering all his face. No place left to have any more.

Let's see how others read this!


----------



## Aelialicinia

Defnitely *πιτσουλες*  not πιτσίλες

Your theory of "spots"--indeed makes sense

Someone told me it means skin or flakes---but that makes no sense to me

I will wait for other opinions..and thanks for your response!


----------



## pulcinella

Aelialicinia said:


> Thanks to you both.
> 
> It is from Venezis NOUMERO 31328
> 
> "Το αδυνατο μουτρο ηταν γεματο απο σιχαμερα κανελια σημαδια, κατι μικρα σπυρια, πιτσουλες τοσο μπολικες σαν να μην ειχαν που να παν αλλου."
> 
> I have translated it thusly so far:
> 
> The emaciated mug was full of ghastly cinnamon brown marks, some tiny pimples, layers of skin - so many flakes???? like they had no where else to go.


I think that Venezis explains the meaning: it's the description he makes before: "σιχαμερα κανελια σημαδια, κατι μικρα σπυρια" - I think your translation is OK.


----------



## pulcinella

I checked it out and found that pitsoula means also "drop" - have a look at the dictionary of in.gr


----------



## balgior

Hello people!

I *believe* that the word "πιτσιλιές" or "τσίκες" (which is a word I wasn't able to find in a dictionary but I've heard it many times) comes from one's attempt to describe an object having many many tiny little spots: "πίτσι πίτσι πίτσι πίτσι" or "τσίκι τσίκι τσίκι τσίκι" 

So, assuming that this is correct, any τσίκι-πίτσι-sounding word would describe, to me, an object like the one I described before, as long as the context is pushing towards this direction. Whether the word is "τσίκες", "πιτσιλιές", "πιτσιές -> πιτσούλες" or something else.

Anyway, I don't believe that any writer has to be confirmed by any dictionary. A writer's power is his/her ability to communicate directly with the reader, without the need of an interpreter! The rest is up to the reader.


----------



## Aelialicinia

A native speaker of Greek or mikrasiatika Greek can afford to say what you do say.....and that is the uselessness of a dictionary  in finding meaning for many colloquialisms.
That is why I asked though...not being  a native speaker and not familiar with  the Mikrasiatica Greek of Venezis.

Thanks so much for your  support--I agree with you in any case.


----------



## balgior

Aelialicinia said:


> A native speaker of Greek or mikrasiatika Greek can afford to say what you do say.....and that is the uselessness of a dictionary  in finding meaning for many colloquialisms.
> That is why I asked though...not being  a native speaker and not familiar with  the Mikrasiatica Greek of Venezis.



Oh, yes! You' re absolutely right, Aelialicinia! All I'm saying is that sometimes dictionaries just won't do the job!

If anything else comes up...


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Aelialicinia said:


> "Το αδυνατο μουτρο ηταν γεματο απο σιχαμερα κανελια σημαδια, κατι μικρα σπυρια, πιτσουλες τοσο μπολικες σαν να μην ειχαν που να παν αλλου."


 Could we possibly have an accent on this word? 

Sorry for this late intervention.  My argument will depend on what Venezis actually wrote. And I don’t have his book next to me.
 ​


----------



## epam

...or the writer could just simply used it as a metaphor, since he is giving full details of what exists on the character's face beforehand.  Being an imaginative person, he could have associated the toppings of the pizza with the zits on his face, as pizza looks like a face with dots all over..

Epam


----------



## anthodocheio

epam said:


> ...or the writer could just simply used it as a metaphor, since he is giving full details of what exists on the character's face beforehand. Being an imaginative person, he could have associated the toppings of the pizza with the zits on his face, as pizza looks like a face with dots all over..
> 
> Epam


 
I don't think that Venezis had the word "pizza" in his vocabulary. Were we really eating pizzas here in Greece those years?


----------



## epam

He didn't have to eat it to know what this is.  It makes no logical assumption to claim that Venezis didn't know the word pizza in his times. In addition, you never know what were the eating habits of the Greeks by that time. I can easily assume pastichio (μακαρόνια του φούρνου) is relatively a new recipe since I can't imagine they had the time, the materials, the need to make this kind of food anyway.  

There is a controversial discussion on the origins of pizza.  Some argue it comes from Greece, some from Italy and a third portion claims it originates from Egypt.  All I know about the Greek version of pizza, though, is that it didn't resemble the ones we are familiar with. It was just a rounded bread where they topped with the leftovers of the previous meals in order not to be wasted. It might have been the Italians who improvised and used cheese to keep these leftovers in place.....

Anyway, I've only mentioned it as being a metaphor, without knowing if the writer knew or not the word. He might have probably knew it for him to be literate, isn't that so?


----------

